# Stone Cut to Size Variation Help



## eshanx (Dec 22, 2014)

In our project recently I am working on the variation due to AFC - Shop Drawings changes of stone sizes in water features. 

Our subcontractor notice that as variation. So same case we forward to our consultant. They asking for rate breakdowns for the cut to size. but our subcontractor is not send us rate breakdowns. can u please some one help me to prepare rate breakdown for stone cut to size. there are lot of sizes.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Only the company doing the cutting can price this for you. There are way to many variables for anyone else to begin to guess. 

I have no idea what the labor rate is in Qatar.

Tom


----------



## eshanx (Dec 22, 2014)

tjbnwi said:


> Only the company doing the cutting can price this for you. There are way to many variables for anyone else to begin to guess.
> 
> I have no idea what the labor rate is in Qatar.
> 
> Tom


Sir,

Our subcontractor going to brought from China and India.
If u have anything related please just share with me.

Thanks


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

This forum is based in the USA, and has very few members who are not in North America. Unfortunately, I doubt you'll find anyone here who is familiar with the prices typically charged in your area.

Regardless of that, if your subcontractor refuses to provide a price, you would be foolish to continue dealing with him.


----------



## eshanx (Dec 22, 2014)

Tinstaafl said:


> This forum is based in the USA, and has very few members who are not in North America. Unfortunately, I doubt you'll find anyone here who is familiar with the prices typically charged in your area.
> 
> Regardless of that, if your subcontractor refuses to provide a price, you would be foolish to continue dealing with him.


Yes you are correct. The case Qatar is small country so here is no many contractors, so others wouldn't even send an quotation because they now we already have sub contractor. :blink:


----------

